# Thanksgiving Dinner - Your Menu?



## Jessica_Morris

What's everyone's Thanksgiving Meal going to consist of?


----------



## Kathleen

Thanksgiving is a time where I *love* remembering family through food.  Probably not the healthiest thing to do, but I do it anyway.

I'll make a turkey with dressing instead of stuffing.  Other sides will be bird nests (with mashed potatoes and cream-peas, dumplings, fresh whole cranberry sauce, perhaps some sweet potatoes with pineapple, relish dish with pickles and olives and stuffed celery, and a decadent "Thanksgiving salad."  For dessert, a choice of pies.

VERY carb-heavy, but I simply LOVE Thanksgiving.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Kathleen said:


> Thanksgiving is a time where I *love* remembering family through food.  Probably not the healthiest thing to do, but I do it anyway.
> 
> I'll make a turkey with dressing instead of stuffing.  Other sides will be bird nests (with mashed potatoes and cream-peas, dumplings, fresh whole cranberry sauce, perhaps some sweet potatoes with pineapple, relish dish with pickles and olives and stuffed celery, and a decadent "Thanksgiving salad."  For dessert, a choice of pies.
> 
> VERY carb-heavy, but I simply LOVE Thanksgiving.



When you say stuffing vs dressing, do you mean that dressing is the same recipe, but cooked separately from the bird?

I have heard many differing discussions on dressing vs stuffing.

For the record, I never stuff any bird except the Cornish hen.  I always bake my dressing/stuffing in a separate baking dish.


----------



## Kathleen

Roll_Bones said:


> When you say stuffing vs dressing, do you mean that dressing is the same recipe, but cooked separately from the bird?
> 
> I have heard many differing discussions on dressing vs stuffing.
> 
> For the record, I never stuff any bird except the Cornish hen.  I always bake my dressing/stuffing in a separate baking dish.



I bake mine in little biscuit-shaped mounds or in a baking dish.  But yes, I mean it is cooked outside of the bird and the recipe is likely similar to what one would put into the bird.  Grandma always told me that was the difference between dressing and stuffing.


----------



## Andy M.

I bought my behind the scenes turkey yesterday for 59¢/Lb.  So I can start prepping later in the week when it defrosts.

Dinner will be the usual.  Good Eats Thanksgiving Turkey, stuffing, rice pilaf, butternut squash, green beans (not casserole) cranberry, gravy.  Desserts will include at least a pecan pie and either an apple or lemon meringue pie.  SO will make a frosted layer cake for my daughter and grandson as they don't do pie.

Rumor has it SO's son and his new bride will be coming up from FL for Thanksgiving but we've heard those rumors before and been disappointed so we'll just carry on and see what happens.


----------



## Dawgluver

My cousin is hosting this year again, only this time folks sign up on PerfectPotluck.com to bring stuff.  I signed up for dressing/stuffing, as I like mine better than the frou-frou I've had, and wine.  I just looked, so far we'll have turkey, green bean casserole, sweet potatoes of some sort.  Nobody has yet signed up for cranberries, potatoes, or gravy.  Might be an interesting dinner.....


----------



## Katie H

Very quiet Thanksgiving here.  Just the two of us.

Glenn has asked for Cornish hens, which I think I'll stuff with wild rice, pineapple and pecans.  Homemade cranberry sauce, taters and gravy, probably buttered baby peas, cream cheese/pineapple/lime gelatin salad, some sort of sweet potato side because Glenn really likes them, homemade potato rolls, and some sort of pie.  Right now I'm leaning toward an apple-cranberry one I saw a couple of days ago.  I may also make a pumpkin one, too, 'cause I sooooo like pumpkin pie for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Oldvine

It's what ever they are serving at the Inn.  Over 50 years ago my husband declared that the cook should also be thankful on Thanksgiving Day.  I thought it was a fine idea and took him up on it.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I got my 59 cents per pound turkey today from the local Wegman's store!

Turkey
Roasted Brussels sprouts
Mashed turnip
Cabbage salad
Pickles, olives etc...
Pumpkin pie with whipped cream

Saving all of my carbs for the pumpkin pie!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm thinking A Cornish game hen with Lundberg's Christmas (red rice) rice stuffing.  Parslied potatoes and green beans with garlic and almonds.

Pumpkin custard.


----------



## forty_caliber

Will be smoking a turkey on Joe to take to a larger family gathering this year.  I'm getting off easy for 2013. 

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

forty_caliber said:


> Will be smoking a turkey on Joe to take to a larger family gathering this year.  I'm getting off easy for 2013.
> 
> .40



Which end are you going to light?


----------



## bethzaring

There will be 8 of us; 2 sisters and spouses, one nephew with wife and 19 month old son.  The dinner will be in the Community House, with other members in attendance as well.  I'm doing one turkey, a potato casserole and some canned store bought cranberrry sauce.  Don't know the rest of the menu, but I do seem to remember no one has mentioned dessert yet.  I am sure that will not be overlooked.


----------



## forty_caliber

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Which end are you going to light?



Since it's non-filter, I'm not sure it matters 

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

forty_caliber said:


> Since it's non-filter, I'm not sure it matters
> 
> .40


----------



## Whiskadoodle

We are hosting Thanksgiving this year.  16-20 for dinner.   Sit down dinner.  Between the two of us, we have enough good dishes,  Cloth napkins and silverware. 

Dx's kitchen is smaller size so it will be a hub-bub.  I know we will make mash potatoes the day before and reheat in a crock pot. It takes a long time just to peel potatoes and these turned out really good last year.   Make ahead gravy and add turkey drippings to finish when re heating.  

Everyone brings a dish so there is not so much for any one person to do. It will be fun.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I actually found carton's of Swanson's Turkey broth at Wal-mart.  Will be picking some up for gravy through the year.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I didn't know they make such a thing as turkey broth.  Will have to look for that around here.


----------



## Andy M.

Whiskadoodle said:


> I didn't know they make such a thing as turkey broth.  Will have to look for that around here.



It's been around for several years but only at Thanksgiving.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Sprout, her hubby, and youngens are planning on being here.  My eldest sister will also be here.  Menu:
1. oven roasted turkey, with sage-bread stuffing
2. smashed spuds
3. turkey gravy
4. mashed rutabaga (my all time favorite root veggie)
5. green  beans (not the casserole)
6. relish tray with cranberry sauce, stuffed celery sticks, black and green 7. olives
8. My Mom's famous, and loved Sea-Breeze Salad
9, apple pie (courtesy of Sprout)
10. pumpkin pie
11. Chantilly Cream
12. and finally, dirty -sock soup for the kids (I tease them all the time that they're gonna get dirty-sock soup.  It's our own little fun joke. I've even started writing a light-hearted novel of the same name.
13. milk, and juices (not in the same glass, silly.)

Aftger the turkey comes out of the oven, I'll be sharing the oysters with Sprout, or maybe munchkin 1 will get half of mine.  She's four now, and old enough to share in the special turkey bits with her grandpa.  I love those kids.  But then, how could you not?

It's snowing out right now, so I need to get to work on my flooded basement issue.  And then, it's off to the chili cookoff to serve up, and see how my two entries do this year.  It's been 4 years now since I've won a trophy.  But my hot entry has in it both Buht-jalokia, and Naga-viper chilies, plus the usual mix.  We'll see how the chili heads handle it.  I like it.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Whiskadoodle said:


> I didn't know they make such a thing as turkey broth.  Will have to look for that around here.



I hadn't ever seen it either.  I had to back up and look.  Didn't pick it up then because I was on a single minded mission to make sure I had enough weird foods for Shrek to survive the three days I'll be gone.


----------



## Jessica_Morris

Kathleen said:


> Thanksgiving is a time where I *love* remembering family through food.  Probably not the healthiest thing to do, but I do it anyway.
> 
> I'll make a turkey with dressing instead of stuffing.  Other sides will be bird nests (with mashed potatoes and cream-peas, dumplings, fresh whole cranberry sauce, perhaps some sweet potatoes with pineapple, relish dish with pickles and olives and stuffed celery, and a decadent "Thanksgiving salad."  For dessert, a choice of pies.
> 
> VERY carb-heavy, but I simply LOVE Thanksgiving.



* Kathleen : Your meal sounds delicious! I ♥ Thanksgiving too because we celebrate with our families and remember all those that are no longer with us. My grandparent's use to invite everyone over to their house for Thanksgiving and Christmas and it was always so much fun. But now both of them are no longer with us, and I'm glad someone decided to pick up the tradition. Thanksgiving and Christmas just wouldn't be the same if we didn't! *



Andy M. said:


> I bought my behind the scenes turkey yesterday for 59¢/Lb.  So I can start prepping later in the week when it defrosts.
> 
> Dinner will be the usual.  Good Eats Thanksgiving Turkey, stuffing, rice pilaf, butternut squash, green beans (not casserole) cranberry, gravy.  Desserts will include at least a pecan pie and either an apple or lemon meringue pie.  SO will make a frosted layer cake for my daughter and grandson as they don't do pie.
> 
> Rumor has it SO's son and his new bride will be coming up from FL for Thanksgiving but we've heard those rumors before and been disappointed so we'll just carry on and see what happens.



*Andy: I really hope your SO's son will be able to make it with his new bride this year  And if they don't show, they are definitely missing one heck of a meal this year at Thanksgiving. You've got me craving lemon meringue pie now *



Katie H said:


> Very quiet Thanksgiving here.  Just the two of us.
> 
> Glenn has asked for Cornish hens, which I think I'll stuff with wild rice, pineapple and pecans.  Homemade cranberry sauce, taters and gravy, probably buttered baby peas, cream cheese/pineapple/lime gelatin salad, some sort of sweet potato side because Glenn really likes them, homemade potato rolls, and some sort of pie.  Right now I'm leaning toward an apple-cranberry one I saw a couple of days ago.  I may also make a pumpkin one, too, 'cause I sooooo like pumpkin pie for Thanksgiving.



*Katie H: I've never cooked a cornish hen before but I've noticed a lot of people are choosing them over turkeys. Turkey for me is just to dry when cooked like instructions say, unless of course you fry your turkey. 

How do you cook your home-made potato rolls? I just recently bought a bread making machine and would love to cook some homemade bread. But don't know any recipes*


----------



## Jessica_Morris

Dawgluver said:


> My cousin is hosting this year again, only this time folks sign up on PerfectPotluck.com to bring stuff.  I signed up for dressing/stuffing, as I like mine better than the frou-frou I've had, and wine.  I just looked, so far we'll have turkey, green bean casserole, sweet potatoes of some sort.  Nobody has yet signed up for cranberries, potatoes, or gravy.  Might be an interesting dinner.....



* Dawgluver: Dressing is one of those meals at Thanksgiving that I can only eat a couple of people's. One of those being mine & one of those being my mothers. If anyone else makes it usually I don't like it  Although, my grandmother use to make the most delicious dressing at Thanksgiving. But unfortunately she is no longer able to cook nor remember her recipe. *



Aunt Bea said:


> I got my 59 cents per pound turkey today from the local Wegman's store!
> 
> Turkey
> Roasted Brussels sprouts
> Mashed turnip
> Cabbage salad
> Pickles, olives etc...
> Pumpkin pie with whipped cream
> 
> Saving all of my carbs for the pumpkin pie!



*Aunt Bea: Thanksgiving is one of those holiday's that I get so stuffed, but the time dessert comes around I'm too stuffed to even attempt to take a bite of a dessert. *



forty_caliber said:


> Will be smoking a turkey on Joe to take to a larger family gathering this year.  I'm getting off easy for 2013.
> 
> .40





bethzaring said:


> There will be 8 of us; 2 sisters and spouses, one nephew with wife and 19 month old son.  The dinner will be in the Community House, with other members in attendance as well.  I'm doing one turkey, a potato casserole and some canned store bought cranberrry sauce.  Don't know the rest of the menu, but I do seem to remember no one has mentioned dessert yet.  I am sure that will not be overlooked.



*Forty_Caliber: I've never had a smoked turkey, but it sounds DELICIOUS. Our family normally either cooks the turkey in the oven or fries it... What kind of thanksgiving would it be without desserts! Those are always a big hit in our family!  *


----------



## danbuter

Turkey, mashed potatoes, filling, gravy, cranberry sauce, corn, sweet potatoes, soda, and wine.


----------



## Dawgluver

danbuter said:


> Turkey, mashed potatoes, filling, gravy, cranberry sauce, corn, sweet potatoes, soda, and wine.



Aha!  I had to look to see where you were from, Danbuter, had only previously heard the PA relatives call stuffing/dressing filling!  And you're from PA!


----------



## CraigC

The components of the meal are based on the most importent part of eating that day. The after the post meal nap, T-Day sammich. Piled high with turkey, dressing and jellied cranberry!

BTW, don't forget the Cold Duck!


----------



## lyndalou

We are invited to friends' home for the holiday. She will cook the turkey, dressing and gravy and the rest of us will bring a side. I have offered to bring a green bean casserole (not from canned stuff but fresh) and/or a potato dish. Haven't heard back, so I'm not sure.  I always bring a mince meat pie for her SO. He loves the stuff.I can't wait. This post is making my mouth water.


----------



## CarolPa

I am hosting Thanksgiving, as usual.  I don't invite anyone, they just assume I'm cooking and they come.  LOL  I never know who's going to show up until the door bell rings.  They complain that I don't have enough seating, but there's always more than enough food and they keep coming.  I am cooking:

Turkey with bread stuffing and gravy
Mashed Potatoes
Corn
Sweet Potatoes
Cranberry sauce
Pumpkin Pie
Pickles, olives, veggies for munching

They will wander in with a dish of some sort that they choose to bring, a side dish or a dessert.  As long as there's wine and beer, they're happy.  DH and I have always wanted to go to the casino for Thanksgiving and eat their Thanksgiving buffet, but if I did that, my family would all starve.  No one knows the first thing about cooking a turkey.  At $20 per person, I am not taking them to the casino with me.


----------



## CarolPa

Dawgluver said:


> Aha!  I had to look to see where you were from, Danbuter, had only previously heard the PA relatives call stuffing/dressing filling!  And you're from PA!




He must be from the eastern end.  I have lived in PA all my life and never heard it called filling, even when we lived in Philly.  And he says "soda" whereas we say "pop."


----------



## Aunt Bea

I always connect the term filling with Pennsylvania Dutch or Amish cooking.  

Some recipes use mashed potato instead of bread or in addition to bread.


----------



## CarolPa

Aunt Bea said:


> I always connect the term filling with Pennsylvania Dutch or Amish cooking.
> 
> Some recipes use mashed potato instead of bread or in addition to bread.




You are right!  I googled "Thanksgiving Filling" and came up with several Amish recipes and they included potatoes.


----------



## Michellecooks79

I have to find my recipe for sweet potato casserole.  My mom is a vegetarian/raw foodist/organic/no processed foods.  I have no idea what she will eat.


----------



## GotGarlic

Michellecooks79 said:


> I have to find my recipe for sweet potato casserole.  My mom is a vegetarian/raw foodist/organic/no processed foods.  I have no idea what she will eat.



Yikes. How about a bowl of nuts and berries and a plate of celery and carrot sticks?


----------



## CarolPa

Michellecooks79 said:


> I have to find my recipe for sweet potato casserole.  My mom is a vegetarian/raw foodist/organic/no processed foods.  I have no idea what she will eat.




Maybe she can bring a small casserole of something she usually eats and others can try it also.


----------



## GotGarlic

It will likely be just me and DH, but I still make a full Thanksgiving dinner because I LOVE turkey and leftovers. I get the smallest one I can find, usually about 12 pounds, and roast it. I'll make stuffing with raisins, because DH likes it that way, mashed potatoes, gravy, roasted green beans and yeast rolls. Pumpkin pie with freshly whipped cream for dessert.

Because my mom recently had shoulder surgery, I doubt she and my stepfather will want to travel on Thanksgiving, and their house is tiny with only one bedroom, so I'm thinking we will go up on Friday, bring something for a big midday meal and spend the day with them. Whew, run on much, GG?


----------



## Cheryl J

My family loves the traditional, so it's pretty much the same every year - roast turkey, mashed potatoes and gravy, dressing, roasted sweet potatoes, steamed green beans with almonds, and homemade cranberry sauce.  

I've been really wanting to try Ina Garten's turkey roulade for a couple of years now, but I must stick with the traditional roast turkey for Thanksgiving.  I have to agree that it makes the best turkey sandwiches, and I love those almost as much as the original dinner itself.   

Roasted Turkey Roulade Recipe : Ina Garten : Recipes : Food Network


----------



## Andy M.

I made a turkey roulade once.  I bought and deboned a whole turkey so there was both light and dark meat.  It turned out very nicely and was delicious.  It also cooked faster and more evenly so dry white meat was not an issue.

That said, it's just not the same as a Thanksgiving turkey.


----------



## Cheryl J

Good to know, Andy.  And I agree, Thanksgiving just wouldn't be the same for my family without the traditional golden roast turkey - with the leftover sandwiches, turkey casseroles, etc.  Will try the roulade on a non-holiday meal.


----------



## CarolPa

Has anyone here ever made a deep-fried turkey?  A couple years ago I bought an electric turkey fryer but I've never used it.  It's meant to be used indoors but I would imagine I could put it out on the back porch for safety reasons.  The thing that deterred me was the book says the oil has go cool for 5 hours before draining it.  I don't have anywhere in my house that I could put that fryer for 5 hours when I have a house full of company.  I'm so afraid someone would bump it and get burned with the hot oil.  I just had to buy that turkey fryer because I have to buy every new kitchen gaget that comes out.


----------



## Andy M.

I've fried a few turkeys in my time.  Done right, they are fantastic.  You can't stuff it but you can do the stuffing in the oven.  That's what I do every year for a roast turkey.

I'd recommend frying outdoors.  There's a lot of steam and grease in the air.  Cover the fryer and leave it on your deck or yard to cool.  It takes a long time for that large quantity of oil to cool down so it can be handled safely.  It can stay there overnight if you want.


----------



## CarolPa

Andy M. said:


> I've fried a few turkeys in my time.  Done right, they are fantastic.  You can't stuff it but you can do the stuffing in the oven.  That's what I do every year for a roast turkey.
> 
> I'd recommend frying outdoors.  There's a lot of steam and grease in the air.  Cover the fryer and leave it on your deck or yard to cool.  It takes a long time for that large quantity of oil to cool down so it can be handled safely.  It can stay there overnight if you want.




I will probably do that one of these days, but I will also cook a traditional turkey in the oven.  I know some in my family would like to have it deep fried.  My son-in-law is Fire Chief, so I will wait until he arrives to drop the turkey down...he can be in charge of watching it.  LOL  My deck is not covered, so it will have to be on a day when there's no rain or snow.


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> I will probably do that one of these days, but I will also cook a traditional turkey in the oven.  I know some in my family would like to have it deep fried.  My son-in-law is Fire Chief, so I will wait until he arrives to drop the turkey down...he can be in charge of watching it.  LOL  My deck is not covered, so it will have to be on a day when there's no rain or snow.



A lot of people do a practice run, or two, with a chicken, to get used to the process.


----------



## Andy M.

The real WOW factor aside from the crispy skin and the moist breast meat is the fact that a 12-13 pound turkey cooks in about 45 minutes.


----------



## GotGarlic

Just found this old, old thread with great information on deep-frying a turkey: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/the-ten-commandments-of-frying-turkeys-4800.html


----------



## Andy M.

That post may be old but the advice is still top notch.


----------



## msmofet

*2013 Thanksgiving Menu *
 
*Appetizers/Soup*
Stuffed Mushrooms  
Pigs in blankets or Green olive poppers
 
*Entrée*
Roasted Turkey
Stuffing
Easy candied Yams
Broccoli, Cauliflower & Carrots
Brussels sprouts
Sautéed Mushrooms
Mashed potatoes
Turkey Gravy 
Cranberry/Tangerine Relish
Cranberry sauce
 
*Dessert* 
Apple pie
Pumpkin pie
Homemade Whipped cream
 
*Beverages*
Assorted soda
Sparkling cranberry apple cider
Coffee


----------



## CarolPa

For Sale:  One electric turkey fryer.  New, still in box.  Cheap.


----------



## bakechef

A few years ago my sister and her husband brought their turkey and fryer and fried it here, it was good.  I had to roast a turkey breast because I can't imagine Thanksgiving without the smell of turkey roasting in the oven.  I also had drippings for gravy which you won't get with a fried turkey and there is no way that I'm eating gravy from a jar or packet on thanksgiving!


----------



## Andy M.

bakechef said:


> A few years ago my sister and her husband brought their turkey and fryer and fried it here, it was good.  I had to roast a turkey breast because I can't imagine Thanksgiving without the smell of turkey roasting in the oven.  I also had drippings for gravy which you won't get with a fried turkey and there is no way that I'm eating gravy from a jar or packet on thanksgiving!




That's when you buy some turkey parts and roast them.  Roasted parts make some stock and the drippings go into the gravy.  Add a little roux and seasonings and you're done.


----------



## bakechef

Andy M. said:


> That's when you buy some turkey parts and roast them.  Roasted parts make some stock and the drippings go into the gravy.  Add a little roux and seasonings and you're done.



I actually prefer a roasted turkey anyway, Alton Brown's brine makes the perfect turkey and it is much less cleanup than a turkey fryer!


----------



## Katie H

bakechef said:


> I actually prefer a roasted turkey anyway, *Alton Brown's brine makes the perfect turkey* and it is much less cleanup than a turkey fryer!



+1.

I've been using Alton's brine method for years and couldn't be more pleased.  Awesome turkey.

One thing I use to make the brining process easier is to brine the bird in a big orange drink cooler.  You know the kind.  Like the ones sports coaches are drenched with liquid at the end of a winning game.

Makes transport easy, keeps the contents cold for a long while and is easy to drain (from the spigot) before removing the turkey.  I bought ours at a thrift store for next to nothing.


----------



## Andy M.

bakechef said:


> I actually prefer a roasted turkey anyway, Alton Brown's brine makes the perfect turkey and it is much less cleanup than a turkey fryer!



I agree.  I make the AB recipe every year.  I was just offering a solution for gravy with a deep fried turkey.


----------



## bakechef

Katie H said:


> +1.
> 
> I've been using Alton's brine method for years and couldn't be more pleased.  Awesome turkey.
> 
> One thing I use to make the brining process easier is to brine the bird in a big orange drink cooler.  You know the kind.  Like the ones sports coaches are drenched with liquid at the end of a winning game.
> 
> Makes transport easy, keeps the contents cold for a long while and is easy to drain (from the spigot) before removing the turkey.  I bought ours at a thrift store for next to nothing.



I've been buying brining bags the last couple of years and those work great.  Luckily we have a mini fridge in the den so I can put it there and it isn't taking up space in the kitchen fridge.   One year it was cool enough here that I could leave a bucket outside and it stayed cold enough, the ice didn't even completely melt.


----------



## Cheryl J

Andy M. said:


> That's when you buy some turkey parts and roast them.  Roasted parts make some stock and the drippings go into the gravy.  Add a little roux and seasonings and you're done.



I do that every year even with oven roasted turkey. There is never enough gravy to keep up with the leftovers.    A week or so before Thanksgiving I buy a couple of wings or necks, roast them, make a stock and freeze it until the day before the meal.  Make ahead gravy really helps stretch the pan drippings gravy for hot turkey sandwiches, leftover turkey casseroles and such.  Heading to the store tomorrow to buy some parts and get that started.


----------



## Andy M.

Cheryl J said:


> I do that every year even with oven roasted turkey. There is never enough gravy to keep up with the leftovers.    A week or so before Thanksgiving I buy a couple of wings or necks, roast them, make a stock and freeze it until the day before the meal.  Make ahead gravy really helps stretch the pan drippings gravy for hot turkey sandwiches, leftover turkey casseroles and such.  Heading to the store tomorrow to buy some parts and get that started.



I bought a whole store brand turkey for that reason.  Made stock and have three meals of turkey for sometime in the future.  All for about $7.00 or $8.00.


----------



## Cheryl J

Great deal!  I would so do that if I had the fridge space.


----------



## Janet H

I have a pile of people coming for dinner. This includes 5 vegetarians.

Peanut Soup
Turkey (2 of them)
Herbed dressing with giblets
Herbed dressing with nuts (vegetarian)
Gravy made from boiled and roasted turkey bits
Veggie gravy (stock from roasted veg)
Cranberry relish (cooked)
Cranberry relish (raw)
Mashed spuds
Baked Yams and w/sliced apples
Relish tray
Steamed Green Beans/ with toasted hazlenuts
Corn, cheddar and chile custard

Pumpkin Pie
Chocolate Pecan pie
Gingered Apple sorbet

Iced tea
WA state Malbac
Homemade Ginger-lime "beer" (no-alcohol)


----------



## Aunt Bea

How long can I safely hold a thawed turkey, in the original packaging, prior to cooking it?

I have seen from 1-5 days on various sites, any thoughts?

The answer I want is 3 or 4 days, with no trips to the emergency room!


----------



## bakechef

Aunt Bea said:


> How long can I safely hold a thawed turkey, in the original packaging, prior to cooking it?
> 
> I have seen from 1-5 days on various sites, any thoughts?
> 
> The answer I want is 3 or 4 days, with no trips to the emergency room!




I know that poultry in the grocery store has up to 2 weeks shelf life, so I imagine that a few days kept cold would be fine.


----------



## cmontg34

I'll actually have people over this year, so I'm planning on a feast.

Alton Brown's Brined Turkey w/gravy
Italian sausage and Parmesan dressing
Mashed potatoes
Brown sugar, roasted sweet potatoes
Bacon sautéed Brussels sprouts
Green Beans
Buttered corn
Homemade Parker House bread rolls

Pumpkin Pie and Pecan Pie for dessert


----------



## Mad Cook

Whiskadoodle said:


> We are hosting Thanksgiving this year. 16-20 for dinner. Sit down dinner. Between the two of us, we have enough good dishes, Cloth napkins and silverware.
> 
> Dx's kitchen is smaller size so it will be a hub-bub. I know we will make mash potatoes the day before and reheat in a crock pot. It takes a long time just to peel potatoes and these turned out really good last year. Make ahead gravy and add turkey drippings to finish when re heating.
> 
> Everyone brings a dish so there is not so much for any one person to do. It will be fun.


That sounds a wonderful number for a Thanksgiving meal. I was brought up on big Christmases like that. In the 1950s my maternal Grandmother lived in a cottage with no electricity, gas lighting and (normal sized for then) gas cooker and no hot water on tap - it all had to be boiled in an enormous kettle on the stove. 

She managed to cook a full Christmas lunch for 20+. The men were sent across the road to the pub out of the way and her daughters and daughters-in-law all knew their jobs so it worked like clockwork. As well as family there was an old friend of hers who had no family and if my cousins had boyfriends who were doing their national service at a near-by army camp and had the day off but couldn't get home they were roped in too.

My Dad always said he decided he should marry my Mother when he was stationed at said army camp during the war and was invited to her house for Christmas dinner. He said that if her Mother could cook like that despite strict rationing the daughter would be quite a catch! Mother always said she married him because he was a good dancer. Well, people get married for worse reasons these days.


----------



## Mad Cook

Janet H said:


> I have a pile of people coming for dinner. This includes 5 vegetarians.
> 
> Peanut Soup
> Turkey (2 of them)
> Herbed dressing with giblets
> Herbed dressing with nuts (vegetarian)
> Gravy made from boiled and roasted turkey bits
> Veggie gravy (stock from roasted veg)
> Cranberry relish (cooked)
> Cranberry relish (raw)
> Mashed spuds
> Baked Yams and w/sliced apples
> Relish tray
> Steamed Green Beans/ with toasted hazlenuts
> Corn, cheddar and chile custard
> 
> Pumpkin Pie
> Chocolate Pecan pie
> Gingered Apple sorbet
> 
> Iced tea
> WA state Malbac
> Homemade Ginger-lime "beer" (no-alcohol)


"Peanut soup" - sounds interesting. Recipe?


----------



## Roll_Bones

I see many have issues with dry white meat when roasting a whole bird.
My remedy for this problem is to roast the turkey breast side down for at least 1/2 the roasting time.
Then turning it  back over, breast side up to finally crisp up the skin and finish cooking.

Makes for juicy tender breast meat. Been doing it this way for years and have been complimented on the turkey as many times.


----------



## bakechef

I find that roasting to 165-170 degrees Fahrenheit and no more keeps the breast very moist and juicy.  I now brine which gives extra insurance and guarantees a moist turkey.


----------



## Mad Cook

I can't understand this obsession with brining turkeys. It's caught on over here, probably thanks to promotion on television by Nigella Lawson who is not exactly a technical cook of the first order. 

 I've never had a dry, tasteless turkey cooked by my mother, grandmother, aunts or cousins (or me, for that matter). I suspect the reason so many turkeys eaten at celebration nights out are dry is because they have been roasted too long and too high.

 I would have thought that brining would draw out moisture not put it in. (Basic school science. Osmosis, if I remember correctly but I was only 13 years old) 

 Unless the solution is so weak in which case it's drawn into the bird. I spend too much on poultry which hasn't had water added at source (to make it weigh more), that I'm damned sure I'm not going to do it myself. 

 I'm going away for Christmas but have a goose tucked up in my freezer for my post Christmas dinner party for friends. With a goose you have a pretty fair chance that it was raised relatively humanely as geese don't thrive in the overcrowded and insanitary conditions that turkeys and chicken will survive.


----------



## Mad Cook

Roll_Bones said:


> I see many have issues with dry white meat when roasting a whole bird.
> My remedy for this problem is to roast the turkey breast side down for at least 1/2 the roasting time.
> Then turning it back over, breast side up to finally crisp up the skin and finish cooking.
> 
> Makes for juicy tender breast meat. Been doing it this way for years and have been complimented on the turkey as many times.


Yes, that works. I do it with chickens too.

 I don't do it with geese as the last time I did it I dropped the goose, tried to catch it, caught the roasting tin and knocked it on the floor, bird, fat and all. I scooped up the bird, dusted it off, put it back in the tin and shoved it in the oven quickly before anyone noticed and spent a fun time mopping up the grease and cleaning the floor.  An inch of goose fat in the bottom of a roasting tin goes a surprisingly long way. 

 Funny to look back but it wasn't at the time!


----------



## GotGarlic

Mad Cook said:


> "Peanut soup" - sounds interesting. Recipe?



Oh, it's absolutely delicious! Peanuts are a major Virginia crop - Planters Peanuts was established just west of here. I don't know if this is Janet's recipe, but I've made this one before for Thanksgiving when I had a lot of family over and it was great: Cream of Peanut Soup : The Colonial Williamsburg Official History & Citizenship Site


----------



## bakechef

Mad Cook said:


> I can't understand this obsession with brining turkeys. It's caught on over here, probably thanks to promotion on television by Nigella Lawson who is not exactly a technical cook of the first order.
> 
> I've never had a dry, tasteless turkey cooked by my mother, grandmother, aunts or cousins (or me, for that matter). I suspect the reason so many turkeys eaten at celebration nights out are dry is because they have been roasted too long and too high.
> 
> I would have thought that brining would draw out moisture not put it in. (Basic school science. Osmosis, if I remember correctly but I was only 13 years old)
> 
> Unless the solution is so weak in which case it's drawn into the bird. I spend too much on poultry which hasn't had water added at source (to make it weigh more), that I'm damned sure I'm not going to do it myself.
> 
> I'm going away for Christmas but have a goose tucked up in my freezer for my post Christmas dinner party for friends. With a goose you have a pretty fair chance that it was raised relatively humanely as geese don't thrive in the overcrowded and insanitary conditions that turkeys and chicken will survive.



I wouldn't exactly call it an obsession, but a great way to insure a moist bird while adding some nice flavor.

Most factory birds here don't have a ton of flavor to start with, so the brining helps with that.  Brining also makes the leftover meat (especially the breast) maintain its moisture.  

I just really enjoy the flavor of a brined bird, I do it for that reason alone.  I use a thermometer to cook the bird, so I don't really have to worry about a dry bird.

I've had so many people tell me that it is the best turkey that they've ever tasted!


----------



## GotGarlic

I've heard people say brining gives you some leeway with overcooking, meaning if you overcook it a bit, it will still be juicy. I've only brined a pork roast and it was too salty for my taste. I'd be afraid of ruining a big dinner like Thanksgiving, so I've never brined a turkey. My oven came with a probe thermometer, so I can set it for the desired done temperature and not worry about it. And it's fun to watch its progress


----------



## bakechef

GotGarlic said:


> I've heard people say brining gives you some leeway with overcooking, meaning if you overcook it a bit, it will still be juicy. I've only brined a pork roast and it was too salty for my taste. I'd be afraid of ruining a big dinner like Thanksgiving, so I've never brined a turkey. My oven came with a probe thermometer, so I can set it for the desired done temperature and not worry about it. And it's fun to watch its progress



I have a probe thermometer but not built in.  Sometimes I look at it and think "Oh crap that's cooking faster than I thought it would!"  So I have to hustle to get the rest of the dinner ready!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I just barbecued a 15 lb. turkey on the Webber yesterday.  I used alder wood over charcoal to provide the smoke.  It took 3 hours to bring the bird to a temperature of 160' F., at which time I pulled the bird and set in on a sheet pan.  I let it sit for 30 minutes.  This bird was stuffed, and the center of the stuffing only came up to 145' F.  I scooped it, placed it a large glass bowl and nuked it to 175 ' measured with a digital thermometer.  

The bird was carved at home by removing the whole half breasts from both sides, and slicing against the grain.  I carefully removed the legs, wings, and backs, carving the meat from them as well.  I didn't even cheat and eat the oysters, but took all of the meat from the back.  Everything was neatly arranged in my electric roasting pan, and the juice from the drip pan poured over top.  The carcass, giblets, and liver were all boiled and the broth poured over the arranged turkey.  It was then covered and refrigerated until today.  I plugged in the roaster and turned it to 200' f.  I nuked the dressing to searving temp., and served up a very tasty, juicy, and tender bird.  

There were two turkeys cooked for the pot luck.  Another person, who is known to be a very good cook in her own right, oven roasted her bird.  It was Ok.  But she raved about mine.  People love a barbecued turkey.

I also made two, from scratch, pumpkin pies.  Yeh, they were a hit too.  Another member made the best mashed potatoes ever.  I need to ask her what kind of potatoes she used.  They were so smooth and creamy, not grainy.

It was a great, Thanksgiving themed pot luck.

The moral of the story is that I didn't cook these breast-side down, or brined, or even injected with broth.  I get the same results whether I'm roasting my turkey in the oven, or barbecuing them on the Webber Kettle.  I simply rub the skin with butter, salt, and cook to temp.  They come out very moist, er, let me say juicy, more than moist, and tender every time.  I've even been known to roast them at 450' in the oven, with equally good results but with super crispy skin.

Pull the bird when it reads 160' F. on the thermometer.  You will have the same results, even with a cheap store bird.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## oldrustycars

One son in China, one with his girlfriends family, Mom and sister too far away...daughter and I are going out to eat. Prime rib, and perhaps a cocktail or three.


----------



## lifesaver

It's just hubby and myself and we don't eat much but we will be cooking a turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes w/gravy, mixed veggies, dinner rolls and a pumpkin pie.


----------



## bakechef

lifesaver said:


> It's just hubby and myself and we don't eat much but we will be cooking a turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes w/gravy, mixed veggies, dinner rolls and a pumpkin pie.



Even if it was just the two of us, I cook the whole shebang, we'll eat Thanksgiving dinner 3 nights in a row and enjoy it every time!


----------



## bakechef

So far I'm not sure how many people will be here, but here is the preliminary menu

Turkey, I'll also cook a breast if we have extra people
Mashed potatoes 
praline yams
cranberry pear sauce
potato rolls
green bean casserole (brought by guest)
pan gravy
homemade stuffing
pecan pie
pumpkin pie

Cider from the farmer's market (so good) and other assorted beverages

Things will be added if more guests are added, likely one more pie and maybe some favorites brought by the guests.

I was going to use a jar of lingonberry from IKEA for Thanksgiving, but I want to keep it for myself  so I'll make the cranberry pear sauce instead, which is really good and everyone seems to enjoy it.


----------



## Andy M.

bakechef said:


> Even if it was just the two of us, I cook the whole shebang, we'll eat Thanksgiving dinner 3 nights in a row and enjoy it every time!




I enjoy cooking Thanksgiving dinner so much I cooked a full dinner for just me one year.  It included everything I like.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> I enjoy cooking Thanksgiving dinner so much I cooked a full dinner for just me one year.  It included everything I like.



I've done the same thing.  Double dressing and gravy, the reason for the season.  JennyO turkey breast.


----------



## CarolPa

Andy M. said:


> I enjoy cooking Thanksgiving dinner so much I cooked a full dinner for just me one year.  It included everything I like.




I would do that too.  I love the leftovers enough that I would enjoy having them, and making many different dishes with them for each night!


----------



## bakechef

I'll usually buy an extra breast and cook it later in the winter and Rob gets so excited to have another "Thanksgiving" dinner, he's so darned easy to please.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I like having dressing and gravy just because it Tuesday...


----------



## Dawgluver

Or August.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Or the sun is up...


----------



## bakechef

day ending in Y


----------



## kadesma

roasted turkey,2 kids of gravy, stuffing recipe sent to me by a DC member it uses 3 uncut loaves of bread 2 white one wheat cubed with sautéed onion, garlic, celery, lots of melted butter and some chicken broth, and then put in a large baking dish and baked, mashed potatoes 2 types of gravy both classic brown and turkey, BC's praline yams, Brussels sprouts and bacon,  a relish tray with deviled eggs,2 kinds of  olives, stuffed celery, peppers, crostini and truffle butter,  cranberry sauce homemade with oranges, lemon and juice,  pumpkin  muffins ,pecan pie, lemon mirangue  There might be more
kades


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

kadesma said:


> ...2 kids of gravy, stuffing recipe sent to me by a DC member...
> kades



And just what are kids of gravy, and how do they fit inside a turkey?

It's so fun taking things out of context.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Janet H

GotGarlic said:


> Oh, it's absolutely delicious! Peanuts are a major Virginia crop - Planters Peanuts was established just west of here. I don't know if this is Janet's recipe, but I've made this one before for Thanksgiving when I had a lot of family over and it was great: Cream of Peanut Soup : The Colonial Williamsburg Official History & Citizenship Site



Mine is very similar but I add a little cayenne, a little fresh ground ginger and a little curry powder.  It needs a little kick - just enough to be interesting.  Then serve with a small dollop of sour cream in the center of the soup and top with chopped parsley.  It's fabulous but also quite hearty so you may want to serve polite portions before a large meal.  

We often eat this soup as a meal with a salad and a generous amount of crispy bread.


----------



## GotGarlic

Yes, it is filling. I served it in little 4-ounce coffee cups. I should make it more often. DH loves peanut anything.


----------



## joesfolk

*Let's talk Thanksgiving*

I planned a lovely beef roast for Thanksgiving this year but my brother was so disappointed when he heard that I decided to do yet another turkey.  I will be bribing and spatchcocking it this time.   But I need some new twists on the sides.  I can't diverge too much from the traditional North American fare but I thought I would consider doing twice baked sweet potatoes with pecans and marshmallows nestled inside.  Still trying to think of something else fabulous.   How about you?


----------



## joesfolk

joesfolk said:


> I planned a lovely beef roast for Thanksgiving this year but my brother was so disappointed when he heard that I decided to do yet another turkey.  I will be bribing and spatchcocking it this time.   But I need some new twists on the sides.  I can't diverge too much from the traditional North American fare but I thought I would consider doing twice baked sweet potatoes with pecans and marshmallows nestled inside.  Still trying to think of something else fabulous.   How about you?


Ummmm....that should be brining.   I have never had to bribe a turkey yet and I do not intend to start now.  lol


----------



## joesfolk

I wonder if there is a way I can arrange a tiny pan of stuffing under a spatchcocked bird so the stuffing gets that old fashioned in the bird stuffing flavor without sucking up all of the pan juices.  I only need a tiny amount of stuffing because dh prefers Stovetop.  Go figure.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Can you put the stuffing under the skin?


----------



## CraigC

joesfolk said:


> I planned a lovely beef roast for Thanksgiving this year but my brother was so disappointed when he heard that I decided to do yet another turkey. I will be bribing and spatchcocking it this time. But I need some new twists on the sides. I can't diverge too much from the traditional North American fare but I thought I would consider doing twice baked sweet potatoes with pecans and marshmallows nestled inside. Still trying to think of something else fabulous. How about you?


 
Last time I checked, the SW was still in North America! Take some inspiration from that region for spicing your bird and choosing your sides.


----------



## joesfolk

Aunt Bea said:


> Can you put the stuffing under the skin?



Craig..dh won't stand for anything with a southwest flair 
Aunt B e a...I wonder if the skin would still get really crispy.


----------



## GotGarlic

joesfolk said:


> I wonder if there is a way I can arrange a tiny pan of stuffing under a spatchcocked bird so the stuffing gets that old fashioned in the bird stuffing flavor without sucking up all of the pan juices.  I only need a tiny amount of stuffing because dh prefers Stovetop.  Go figure.



I don't see why not. I'd probably use a small disposable pie pan for easier cleanup. 

Re: sides, what do you usually make and what kinds of cuisine does your DH like?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Cook your bird and make it beautiful with a rub of butter, black pepper, garlic, and sage.  Dust it very lightly with flour and roast it on a rack.

For the stuffing, purchase a nice inside round of beef, or similar cut, or a round steak.  If using the inside round, start at the top and slice 1/4 inch, and then slice sideways to follow the outer surface until you've turned it into a flat piece of meat.  If using the round steak, tenderize and season it with S & P.  For either flat of meat, spread a good rice and wild rice pilaf, cooked in turkey broth over the meat.  Spinkle with chopped mushrooms and chopped onions.  Now, roll it into a round and tie it off so it will hold that shape.  Bake it until the center reads 150' F.  you can also use traditional bread dressing in this rouladen.

Makes another great protien with the turkey.

Just a thought.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## jusnikki

This is subject to change at anytime....but at the moment my menu is:

Turkey/dressing
ham
corn casserole
potato salad (unless I get talked into mashed potatoes by my daughter)
mac and cheese
mustard greens
rolls (I'll probably do a little corn bread for the greens, this is tha' south)
pecan pie
million dollar pie (per my husbands request)
cherry 7up cake (suggested by one of my nieces)
oreo balls (my daughter will "just die" if I don't make these)....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

jusnikki said:


> This is subject to change at anytime....but at the moment my menu is:
> 
> Turkey/dressing
> ham
> corn casserole
> potato salad (unless I get talked into mashed potatoes by my daughter)
> mac and cheese
> mustard greens
> rolls (I'll probably do a little corn bread for the greens, this is tha' south)
> pecan pie
> million dollar pie (per my husbands request)
> cherry 7up cake (suggested by one of my nieces)
> oreo balls (my daughter will "just die" if I don't make these)....



Ok; What's a million dollar pie?  I've heard of and made many a pie.  But that's one I've never heard of.  And if there is any one thing true in this universe, it's that if I've never tried it before (concerning foods), then I want to, except for a few that I've talked about before.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Menu has been finalized:

Cornish Game Hens
Sage Dressing
Gravy
Cauliflower (for Shrek)
Spinach (for me)

Marionberry Pie

If I want pumpkin, I need to just make enough for me.


----------



## CarolPa

I love Cornish Game Hens.  I like having that whole little bird, all for myself!


----------



## msmofet

CarolPa said:


> I love Cornish Game Hens. I like having that whole little bird, all for myself!


 We like them also but I usually make 2 hens and split them in half after roasting. We each get a half, some stuffing, veggie and pan gravy. No left overs! LOL


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...Marionberry Pie...




Wasn't Marion Berry the Mayor of Washington DC who was infamous for using cocaine in office?  What's in that pie Princess?


----------



## CarolPa

Andy M. said:


> Wasn't Marion Berry the Mayor of Washington DC who was infamous for using cocaine in office?  What's in that pie Princess?




I just googled Marionberry pie and came up with a Martha Stewart recipe.  Maybe they met in prison and she shared the recipe.

I meant Martha met up with Marion in prison, not PF!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Wasn't Marion Berry the Mayor of Washington DC who was infamous for using cocaine in office?  What's in that pie Princess?



Marionberries.  They are luscious!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> I just googled Marionberry pie and came up with a Martha Stewart recipe.  Maybe they met in prison and she shared the recipe.
> 
> I meant Martha met up with Marion in prison, not PF!!



LOL!!


----------



## Michellecooks79

My mom wants us to have the Gerson diet dinner for Thanksgiving this year. I'm still going to make my sweet potato casserole, so that I will have something to eat.  Don't even ask me what the Gerson Diet is..... I don't want to talk about it.  The salad might be good.  My mom is on this weird food idea - the gerson diet, and raw foodist, juicer, and she started off being a vegetarian. (Mom, I hope you aren't reading this!)

I'm looking forward to my other side of the family. My step-mom makes a really good Brussels Sprout dish.  I'm making corn bread muffins.  First time.  But I'm worried about them getting stale on the ride over to Dayton OH.  (We live in Columbus).  Any ideas on how to keep them fresh? I have those plastic containers. I don't mind cooking them, but they are better right out of the oven.  I made some ahead of time as a test, and yes they get stale quickly.  I'm using Jiffy mix.  I've never made anything for this side of the family before, I just never though to bring anything.  Last year I found a good recipe for sweet potato casserole, and I tried making it, and now its kind of a tradition.


----------



## bakechef

Just this evening I found out that there will be at least 7 here for Thanksgiving dinner (possibly 8-9).  I'm really excited I love having a lots of people for Thanksgiving.  We usually extend an invite to friends, but many go out of town but this year our closest ones are staying in town and they are coming here!  

Woo Hoo, I get to cook up a storm!


----------



## jusnikki

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Ok; What's a million dollar pie?  I've heard of and made many a pie.  But that's one I've never heard of.  And if there is any one thing true in this universe, it's that if I've never tried it before (concerning foods), then I want to, except for a few that I've talked about before.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



It consist of cool whip, pineapples, walnuts, eagle brand milk....hmmm and some add coconut but my husband doesn't like coconut. I don't like it, lol. It's something that he has had every holiday growing up and I told him I'd make it for him. 

I'm not a big cool whip fan so this pie isn't for me...lol.


----------



## Andy M.

jusnikki said:


> ...I'm not a big cool whip fan so this pie isn't for me...lol.




I agree.  I won't eat the stuff.


----------



## Hoot

Well for good or ill, we had our Thanksgiving yesterday. Mrs Hoot has to work on Thanksgiving Day....That topic is another discussion....We had a fairly traditional menu. I did make Mama Stamberg's Cranberry Relish. I liked it as did my DIL. Everyone else refused to try it or commented that it was "interesting".
In addition to the turkey, dressing, sweet potatoes, butterbeans, etc., I made Oysters Rockefeller which was a big hit. All in all, it was a success.


----------



## pacanis

Well, our first turkey day dinner is in.
Sounds nice, Hoot.


----------



## Andy M.

Hoot said:


> ...I did make Mama Stamberg's Cranberry Relish. I liked it as did my DIL. Everyone else refused to try it or commented that it was "interesting"...



I used to make a cranberry relish but everyone wanted the canned stuff so I stopped making it.


----------



## GotGarlic

We're not cranberry fans, so this year I've decided to try cherry sauce. A nod to having grown up in Michigan. We had a cherry tree in the backyard of the house my parents bought from my grandparents.
http://www.food.com/recipe/savory-cherry-sauce-504845


----------



## CarolPa

Andy M. said:


> I used to make a cranberry relish but everyone wanted the canned stuff so I stopped making it.



My family likes the canned also.  I guess it takes us back to the days growing up when that's what we had.


----------



## bakechef

I love the wiggly jiggly stuff from the can!  But now I make a cranberry pear sauce that I really like and has been a hit so far, so we have that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I like whole berry cranberry sauce, Shrek likes the jellied.  Thus, for the two of us, two cans open.


----------



## Dawgluver

I experimented with a bag of whole cranberries, fresh squeezed orange juice, water and sugar in the CP.  Cooked it overnight and most of the next day on low.  The berries didn't burst, so I smushed them with a potato masher.  Turned out really good!  Next time, I think I'll cook it on high for awhile, so the berries would be more likely to burst.


----------



## CarolPa

bakechef said:


> I love the wiggly jiggly stuff from the can!  But now I make a cranberry pear sauce that I really like and has been a hit so far, so we have that.




That sounds like something my family would like.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

When we got back from FL I called my SIL to see what was shakin' for Turkey Day.  Um, no turkey???   They couldn't hold off and had their turkey while we were gone so she decided to make breaded pork chops.  We love them, I don't make them often - so we'll break with tradition (sorry Tevye).  At least now I can defrost the turkey breast I bought a while back 

I'll bring a couple sides (Brussels sprouts/bacon/mushroom casserole and "volcano" potatoes) and pumpkin pie.  Maybe a small apple galette.  I'll also bring a dish of homemade cranberry relish if I can find a certain recipe for one I've made before.  It includes port wine as the cooking liquid.  Oh So Good!  Better go and do a recipe hunt now...


----------



## msmofet

My family like both the canned cranberry sauce and the homemade.

I make an uncooked cranberry relish with fresh cranberries, tangerine, chopped pecans and honey.


----------



## ModernCat

*My Thanksgiving menu for 4*

First time cooking Thanksgiving EVER.  We alway go out.  But here it is.  

2 Appetizers
·        Baked Brie  - Mixed crackers              
·        Crostini with herbed cream cheese spread 

Main Course
·        Turkey Breast   - Brine - seasoning pending                                

2 Sides
·        Roasted Brussels Sprouts with Pancetta     
·        Mashed Potato & Cauliflower Gratin  (pending may change to garlic mashed potatoes)

Salad
·        Quinoa with Garlic, Pine Nuts and Raisins               

Xtra
·        Gravy                                      
·        Stuffing - Cornbread, sausage and pecan dressing                            

2 Desert
·        Pecan Pie                           
·        Pumpkin Pie (might do 1/2 pumpkin and the other may have haupia pudding on top of the pumpkin pie)                           
w/ Bourbon whipped cream

Recipe for Coconut pudding. Either for topping of pumpkin pie or by itself for pudding squares.
2 cups coconut milk
1 cup whole milk
6 tablespoons sugar
5 tablespoons cornstarch
1/4 tsp vanilla (if desired)
pinch of salt (optional)

Cook coconut milk over medium heat in saucepan until hot. In a separate bowl, combine milk, sugar, corn starch, and salt and mix until thoroughly mixed. Combine into coconut milk on the stove and whisk until it thickens, to avoid lumps and burning, into a thick, yogurt-like consistency.  Pour on cooked pumpkin pie and refrigerate until firm.  I do not add shredded coconut meat because I like the pudding smooth.

I will probably not use it all, just a nice thin layer and put the rest in a small square pan and refrigerate and cut into small individual squares as a separate dessert.  Was this TMI?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Ok, it's a finalized menu.
Before we get started, we will give thanks for what we have as a family.
1. Smoked Turkey from the Webber
2. Sage flavored bread dressing, maybe made in a bundt pan
3. Slow cooker smashed spuds with salt, butter and cream
4. Mashed rutabaga with butter, brown sugar, and  black pepper
5. Turkey Gravy
6. Ripe, black olives
7. Lime Jellow with cottage cheese and pineapple (I like adding chopped walnuts too)
8. Frehsly steamed green beens with butter
9. Pumpkin Pie
10. Deviled Eggs

Let the food settle and play with the munchkins.

Day 2:
1. Turkey and dressing sandwiches on fresh, sourdough bread (for lunch)
2. Turkey and mayo sandwiches (for those who don't like dressing)
3. Leftovers
4. Start the dirty-sock soup with the turkey carcass (turkey carcass, pearl barley, rice, onion, sage, pepper, salt, celery, fake dirty socks (made from cheesecloth and stained with soy sauce)
Pumpkin Pie with Chantilly cream

Let the food settle and play with the munchkins

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## pacanis

I'm thinking turkey, "stuffing", mashed potatoes and gravy, but probably not what you are expecting 
I have no time for a traditional dinner on Thanksgiving, so have been hashing around something for the person on the go.


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> I'm thinking turkey, "stuffing", mashed potatoes and gravy, but probably not what you are expecting
> I have no time for a traditional dinner on Thanksgiving, so have been hashing around something for the person on the go.



Sounds like a version of Thanksgiving day 2 at my house.  

I make a version of this casserole using the remnants of Thanksgiving dinner.  

It is a little different every year.

Company Chicken Casserole Recipe | Just A Pinch Recipes


----------



## Whiskadoodle

It looks like everyone's plans are shaping up.

I took Dx to an afternoon  movie today.  To keep her away from more shopping.   I think she is first-name friends with every grocery store in town.  Thwarted.  Her sister stopped over w/ a bag of fruit to put together a fruit salad ( us put it together for her - what's with that !?!)

I guess we are having fruit salad for thanksgiving.  That's a good treat.


----------



## pacanis

I made a Thanksgiving leftovers casserole one year... the one year I cooked a turkey dinner. I can't remember what it was called right now, but it was pretty good.


----------



## Dawgluver

I like to put a T'giving leftovers casserole in the freezer.  It's a wonderful surprise to pull out and cook when I don't want to mess with the whole bird and trimmings.


----------



## GotGarlic

Welcome to DC, ModernCat 

That's a pretty ambitious menu - I'm guessing you're not new to cooking  My friend told me this afternoon she's serving a cranberry sauce over baked brie. Just thought I'd mention it in case it sounds interesting to you.


----------



## Dawgluver

My darling cousin, who is probably one of the world's worst cooks, has lots of holes in her potluck menu.  The offerings sound hideous so far.  Last year we took DH's brother with us to Cousin's,  and on the drive back  to BIL's we all chuckled, as the food was the worst we'd ever tasted anywhere.  DH and I are driving up with dressing, my way, and I may even make gravy. We're about 4 hours away, but luckily I have a huge selection of crock pots and it's really cold out.

Thankfully, we love the company, if not the food!


----------



## ModernCat

Chantilly cream: Never heard of it (newbie to dessert cooking) Now I have to try it instead of the traditional whipped cream.  thanks


----------



## ModernCat

Thank you GotGarlic
I am hoping to learn hints and tricks.  I have been reading different recipes for weeks to find simple yet delicious recipes.  I think the stuffing is going to be most difficult.  Timing is my worst enemy.  I am horrible at that and wasting.  So with all the different FRESH herbs needed I went out and bought $3.00 herb plants instead of buying herbs from the grocery store.  I think I may considering something like a cranberry sauce on the side.  That sounds delicious, cheese and cranberries.  thank you! oh and I am not a good cook I am just not afraid to try anything .  I "need" to follow recipes, I can't make anything on my own without a recipe.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

ModernCat said:


> First time cooking Thanksgiving EVER.  We alway go out.  But here it is.....  Was this TMI?


Actually, you seem to be missing one vital piece of information: what time do we all show up at your house this Thursday? 

Welcome to DC ModernCat!  Good luck with dinner.  Be sure to let us know it all turned out perfectly.  Even if it isn't, it's still perfect if you enjoyed the company.


----------



## bakechef

Dawgluver said:


> My darling cousin, who is probably one of the world's worst cooks, has lots of holes in her potluck menu.  The offerings sound hideous so far.  Last year we took DH's brother with us to Cousin's,  and on the drive back  to BIL's we all chuckled, as the food was the worst we'd ever tasted anywhere.  DH and I are driving up with dressing, my way, and I may even make gravy. We're about 4 hours away, but luckily I have a huge selection of crock pots and it's really cold out.
> 
> Thankfully, we love the company, if not the food!



We invited a couple that we really think a lot of, but she isn't a very good cook.  She offered to bring something and really wanted to contribute so I put her in charge of beverages.  Thing is, she loves to "cook" but she is what I call an assembler, she combines pre-made ingredients.   

She invited us to Christmas eve dinner last year.  She served Honey Baked Ham straight from the fridge with instant potatoes, that's it, nothing else.  We had a great time anyway! 

Rob ate dinner at her house once and she served "lasagna", beef-a-roni layered with mozzarella cheese and baked. Her heart is in the right place though!


----------



## ferris

My sister is cooking this year! Usually we go to my parents but they decided to fly to Paris for a holiday - really hope she manages to do a good job but I have confidence in her.


----------



## CarolPa

Dawgluver said:


> My darling cousin, who is probably one of the world's worst cooks, has lots of holes in her potluck menu.  The offerings sound hideous so far.  Last year we took DH's brother with us to Cousin's,  and on the drive back  to BIL's we all chuckled, as the food was the worst we'd ever tasted anywhere.  DH and I are driving up with dressing, my way, and I may even make gravy. We're about 4 hours away, but luckily I have a huge selection of crock pots and it's really cold out.
> 
> Thankfully, we love the company, if not the food!




I don't understand how anyone can screw up a basic turkey dinner.  To me, it's one of the easiest meals to make.  Once you stuff the turkey, it cooks itself.  While it's cooking, you make the sides.  What's so hard?  I guess the hardest part is having everything ready at the same time without anything being cold.  

A friend once told me that her SIL said she would bring the pumpkin pie.  She walked in on Thanksgiving with 2 frozen pies that she probably picked up on the way to my friend's house and said "These will need to be baked."  The least she could have done was to bake them at home and at least pretend they were home-made.  LOL


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> I don't understand how anyone can screw up a basic turkey dinner.  To me, it's one of the easiest meals to make.  Once you stuff the turkey, it cooks itself.  While it's cooking, you make the sides.  What's so hard?  I guess the hardest part is having everything ready at the same time without anything being cold.
> 
> A friend once told me that her SIL said she would bring the pumpkin pie.  She walked in on Thanksgiving with 2 frozen pies that she probably picked up on the way to my friend's house and said "These will need to be baked."  The least she could have done was to bake them at home and at least pretend they were home-made.  LOL



You have to forget everything you've learned about cooking in the last 50 years and then try to imagine doing it for a crowd of people expecting a Norman Rockwell painting in your dining room.


----------



## pacanis

Getting everything to come together at the same time is why I don't cook big holiday meals. It's just more thinking than I care to do on an already busy day. I've only made myself a turkey dinner once, so it's not something that comes second nature to me.

My one turkey dinner meal.



And a closeup of those mashed taters


----------



## Andy M.

You think doing something once a year makes it second nature?  Man, you don't know me.  I replan the whole thing every year.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> You think doing something once a year makes it second nature? Man, you don't know me. I replan the whole thing every year.


 
Well yeah. Once a year, 60-70 years in a row... 
Just kidding of course.
I would think some aspects become second nature. Little tricks to make the big day go smoother.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Andy M. said:


> You think doing something once a year makes it second nature?  Man, you don't know me.  I replan the whole thing every year.



Same here, it goes back to my days in the working world.

Every year I rough out a mini project plan on the back of an envelope so I can see the timing, oven space, number of stove burners required, pans needed, serving dishes etc...

The nice thing about a turkey dinner is the resting time for the bird, it gives you a big window to cook vegetables and make gravy etc...

The main thing is never apologize and never let em see ya sweat!


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Well yeah. Once a year, 60-70 years in a row...
> Just kidding of course.
> I would think some aspects become second nature. Little tricks to make the big day go smoother.



The trick is to not leave it all for Thursday.  I'll make a roux for the gravy, butternut squash, pies, stuffing, brine, etc. before Thursday.  Then it's just the turkey in the oven and a few other things plus reheating.


----------



## pacanis

So you make the roux ahead of time, then add the pan drippings the day of?
I recall my family making the gravy right in the roasting pan. I don't think they did anything ahead of time. That's probably what made me leave everything until it absolutely has to be done, but being able to breeze through it efficiently. At least until it comes to dinners with half a dozen things going on.


----------



## bakechef

Cooking the foods is second nature, it's the planning that can get some people in trouble.

I've already put pans in the oven to test for size, especially since I have a new roaster.  I'll be able to do the Turkey in a roaster, with the breast beside it in another pan on one rack.  The second has room for 2 9x13 pans.  So the Turkey and the breast can be cooking with two sides tossed in just before they are done.  The Turkey can come out to rest and the two sides can go into the warming drawer (already tested for the right temp setting).  More sides go in and I can make the gravy.  The mashed potatoes will be in a pot on the stove staying warm on the warming burner.

Our neighbors will be out of town so if we end up needing extra oven space we can use theirs.  

The planning might be one of my favorite parts.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> So you make the roux ahead of time, then add the pan drippings the day of?
> I recall my family making the gravy right in the roasting pan. I don't think they did anything ahead of time. That's probably what made me leave everything until it absolutely has to be done, but being able to breeze through it efficiently. At least until it comes to dinners with half a dozen things going on.




Traditionally, you make the gravy while the turkey is resting.  

I use the pan drippings but not all the fat.  Deglaze the pan, add stock and seasonings, whisk in the roux and season.  No lumps and the dark roux adds nice color and flavor the the gravy.


----------



## GotGarlic

I made stock on Sunday for gravy and stuffing with roasted turkey necks, onions, carrots, celery and garlic simmered with white wine, water with chicken Better than Bouillon, bay leaves, parsley stems, thyme and peppercorns. The aroma was incredible. 



Tomorrow I'm baking white bread to use for stuffing and my pumpkin pie. I'll also make the cherry sauce and chop the veggies for the stuffing. I like doing some things in advance, too. Makes the big day so much easier.


----------



## CarolPa

I make my pies on Wednesday.  I have to make 3 because my husband will have one gone by Thanksgiving.  On Wednesday evening, I will chop the vegetables for the stuffing.  Everything else gets done the next day.  Someone else is bringing the sweet potatoes and broccoli casserole, and another is bringing pumpkin cheesecake.  So I don't have to worry about those things.  Just the mashed potatoes and another vegetable for variety, probably corn.  

My husband doesn't understand about meat resting.  He asks me if it's tired.  He spends too much time in the kitchen nosing around.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Wed is prep day. Jr is taking the day off to help too, although he is going to his GF family T'day.

There's pies to bake, prep veggies for stuffing, make giblet stock, peel potatoes, hors d'oevres (sp) and dips, foods to be brought from the basement frig and bring non essentials to the basement. Bring up and put together the spare dining room table and move it up against a wall in the living room until dinner time. ( does every house have 2 dining room tables? I thought not.) Set the tables. Bring up folding chairs from the basement and have ready. I used to could carry 4 chairs at once, but lately I just bring one in each arm. Get out serving bowls and match with service pieces. Make cranberry sauce. Slice pickles,... 

None of these take very long, but it compounds itself. 

Ms Emphatic controls the master list. One time Mr Efficient moved the list (out of the way or somesuch) maybe even as far as the desk in the den, Out of eye-sight.  You can touch the list only if you check off a completed task. Well, it is better if only one person is in charge and the rest are elves. While I haven't seen the list in a few days, I suspect it is pretty long.


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:


> We invited a couple that we really think a lot of, but she isn't a very good cook.  She offered to bring something and really wanted to contribute so I put her in charge of beverages.  Thing is, she loves to "cook" but she is what I call an assembler, she combines pre-made ingredients.
> 
> She invited us to Christmas eve dinner last year.  She served Honey Baked Ham straight from the fridge with instant potatoes, that's it, nothing else.  We had a great time anyway!
> 
> Rob ate dinner at her house once and she served "lasagna", beef-a-roni layered with mozzarella cheese and baked. Her heart is in the right place though!





I'm playing it safe, bringing the dressing AND the gravy, minus turkey drippings.


----------



## CraigC

My stock is now reduced and cooling. I've skimmed most of the fat, but will refigerate and let the remaining fat solidify. It is a beautiful mahogany color and the aroma has our pugs almost in a stuper!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Pies are done...


----------



## msmofet

I did my cranberry/tangerine relish yesterday.

Today is usually prep day.

BUT there is a water line break somewhere in my neighborhood. Which means the water is coming out VERY slow and I don't really trust using it. The water will probably eventually be turned off for HOURS!! Which will put me way behind in my prep.


----------



## Kayelle

*Turducken* is on the menu tomorrow at son's house. Turducken - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Has anyone ever actually eaten one? I'm really looking forward to it, and he's really excited. I hope there will be drippings to add to the gravy I'll be making there. I cooked a killer turkey stock yesterday so I'll take that along for the gravy, along with the dressing I just finished, the fresh cranberry sauce just off the stove, and the always requested broccoli salad I've yet to put together. 

Andy, I like the idea of making the roux today for the gravy tomorrow. Can you tell me how much roux to make for 6 cups of stock, plus whatever drippings will result from the Turducken?


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle said:


> *...*Andy, I like the idea of making the roux today for the gravy tomorrow. Can you tell me how much roux to make for 6 cups of stock, plus whatever drippings will result from the Turducken?




A lot depends on how dark you make the roux.  Darker roux has less thickening power.  More or less will take about the same time and the ingredients are cheap.  Make a cup of flour and a cup of oil.  I'd go for medium dark.  More flavor and color.

I've always wanted to do a turducken but it feeds so many and no one in my family likes duck so it's not practical.


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks for your help Andy. 

Since I picked up a jar of clarified butter at Trader Joes a while back, and didn't really have any brilliant ideas about what to do with it, I thought it would make an extra special roux for the Thanksgiving gravy.  Can't wait to pull it all together tomorrow.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I am not brave enough to make a roux and I don't want lumpy gravy. I made a slurry and added to the pan drippings from thighs and wings  which were added to make giblet stock.  Stirred the gravy really well and let it boil with continuous stirring, then added the stock.  That made about half enough gravy.  I will make a pan of gravy when the bird comes out of the oven tomorrow and heat the two pans together in the end.  I think.   

 We tried out different table cloths today until we had them just right for the tables.  Such a little thing that has to be perfect, just to start out.  Well, I guess so.    Then she made Jr and me fold them all up and lay them out again,  and showed us where the Patterns go Both Ways from the Center, In case we are Blinded or she's busy in the kitchen when we set up the 2nd table.  It doesn't get to stay up and pushed against a wall until dinner.  Ok, then.   I feel like I should start looking for matching sox, but I don't have lace, so I will just try to have 2 sox that are the same color.  

 I peeled potatoes,  which went pretty fast because I was told it was a left-handed peeler.   Then we polished some silver.   

 And on that shiny note, I came home.


----------



## Andy M.

Whiskadoodle said:


> I am not brave enough to make a roux and I don't want lumpy gravy. I made a slurry and added to the pan drippings from thighs and wings  which were added to make giblet stock.  Stirred the gravy really well and let it boil with continuous stirring, then added the stock...



There's nothing wrong with making gravy that way.

Sometime when you've got a moment, try making a roux.  It's not difficult at all.  It's all about heat management and stirring.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

On different occasions I have made/ brought dishes I didn't make practice runs at home prior to serving.   GRAVY on the other hand needs to complement the turkey, 'taters and stuffing.   And I think some secretly mop their yeast rolls too.    I did what I know is my TNT>   You could drink this stuff. In your largest coffee mug and ask for more  and it would not be enough.  It turned out great.


----------



## Kayelle

Andy M. said:


> There's nothing wrong with making gravy that way.
> 
> Sometime when you've got a moment, try making a roux.  It's not difficult at all.  It's all about heat management and stirring.



I agree with you there, Andy. I got my stool from the breakfast bar, turned on the kitchen tv, and was determined the whisk would be in constant motion in the skillet till the right color appeared, (in this case a light golden brown) which was about 15 minutes. It smells wonderful and it's in a zip lock bag to take with the stock and make gravy tomorrow.


----------



## CraigC

We pulled our stock out of the fridge last night to put into smaller containers. Just setting the pot down on the counter set the stock to jiggling like jello. There was no pouring this stock when cold. Had to use a ladle.


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle said:


> I agree with you there, Andy. I got my stool from the breakfast bar, turned on the kitchen tv, and was determined the whisk would be in constant motion in the skillet till the right color appeared, (in this case a light golden brown) which was about 15 minutes. It smells wonderful and it's in a zip lock bag to take with the stock and make gravy tomorrow.



Glad. It worked out for you Kayelle.  Enjoy your day.


----------



## msmofet




----------



## Somebunny

Just the two of us today  DH picked up a small 11 lb. turkey a couple of days ago, it has been thawing in the fridge.  We  will have stuffing/dressing, mashed potatoes, gravy, and the dreaded Brussels sprouts sautéd with garlic, mushrooms and bacon. I am making a small dish of brandied sweet potato/yams with pecans for me.  (DH won't eat them) also doing a small dish of fresh cranberry sauce ( already have some homemade "cooked" cranberry sauce in the fridge). Let's see what else?? Buns, pickles, olives and Pie!  That should do it. Oh yes a lovely glass or too of wine.


----------



## ModernCat

Cooking Goddess said:


> Actually, you seem to be missing one vital piece of information: what time do we all show up at your house this Thursday?
> 
> Welcome to DC ModernCat!  Good luck with dinner.  Be sure to let us know it all turned out perfectly.  Even if it isn't, it's still perfect if you enjoyed the company.



Cooking Goddess: I had tons of food, I could have accommodated extra people  Well I can say I didn't burn anything.  My major mistakes were covered up.
1- TURKEY: I should have removed the turkey pop up timer before I brined the turkey.  It didn't pop up so it was cooked longer then it should have but the brine saved it from being dry even though I think breast meat is always dry
2- STUFFING: I forgot a lot of spices and 1/2 the liquid to the stuffing.  I remembered the dry ingredients after I put the stuffing in the oven, so I pulled it out to add and mix.  Then after the first cooking was done I realized I didn't add all the chicken stock.  So I added that in for the second cooking the next day 
3- PECAN PIE: I forgot to add the eggs to the pecan pie after I put it in the oven.  I pulled it out and scooped it out (braking the crush - oh well) and added the eggs and returned to oven, broken bottom (homemade) crush and all.  Both my pie crust came out UGLY!!  I am buying it next time

Everything else came out great without forgetting anything else (ingredient wise).  The homemade dough for the baked brie came out perfect wish I took a photo.  My homemade cranberry sauce with port came out great (fiance request that on Thanksgiving day so he had to go out and buy the C-berries and stir it for 25 minutes) Oh did I mentioned my gravy came out of a box from TJ?  I just added the basting I used on the turkey.  The turkey did not give any juice during the cooking so I had back up.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

MC, it sounds like you did good all-in-all.  And there's a good chance you won't forget spices or broth in stuffing, or eggs in pie again!   One year I picked on my Mom for forgetting sugar in the pumpkin pie and told her I'd make it next time.  You guessed it...I forgot the sugar!   Since then (about 20 years now) whenever I make *anything* with a goodly number of ingredients I take them all out, measure them into prep bowls, and set each spice/herb aside as I measure it out.  More clean-up, but no "oops"!


----------



## GotGarlic

Nice job, ModernCat. It can be tough to make a multi-course meal the first time, especially since there are usually a lot of people around distracting you 

Are you familiar with the term mise en place? It's French for "everything in its place" and refers to having all your ingredients out and prepped before beginning to cook. I line up my ingredients in the order I will need them and move them from left to right as I use them. Some people tape their recipes to cabinets or the stove hood so they're in easy view for double-checking. 

You'll do better next time, and better yet the time after that.


----------



## ModernCat

Cooking Goddess said:


> MC, it sounds like you did good all-in-all.  And there's a good chance you won't forget spices or broth in stuffing, or eggs in pie again!   One year I picked on my Mom for forgetting sugar in the pumpkin pie and told her I'd make it next time.  You guessed it...I forgot the sugar!   Since then (about 20 years now) whenever I make *anything* with a goodly number of ingredients I take them all out, measure them into prep bowls, and set each spice/herb aside as I measure it out.  More clean-up, but no "oops"!



Cooking Goddess, I am embarrassed to say I had all the ingredients measured out in little containers ready to go.  The eggs were behind the dishcloth and something was on one of the cans of chicken broth.  I have no excuse about all the spices in front of me.  They were there, I guess my fiance distracted me for seeing all those spices I spend hours prepping.  But with your experience I hope not to forget after forgetting once. LOL  Thanks for believing.  I won't ask how the pie tasted without sugar.


----------



## pacanis

Did I miss Jessica Morris', the OP's, dinner?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

ModernCat said:


> ....I won't ask how the pie tasted without sugar.


It's amazing the magic a large can of whipped cream can work.


----------



## bakechef

ModernCat said:


> Cooking Goddess: I had tons of food, I could have accommodated extra people  Well I can say I didn't burn anything.  My major mistakes were covered up.
> 1- TURKEY: I should have removed the turkey pop up timer before I brined the turkey.  It didn't pop up so it was cooked longer then it should have but the brine saved it from being dry even though I think breast meat is always dry
> 2- STUFFING: I forgot a lot of spices and 1/2 the liquid to the stuffing.  I remembered the dry ingredients after I put the stuffing in the oven, so I pulled it out to add and mix.  Then after the first cooking was done I realized I didn't add all the chicken stock.  So I added that in for the second cooking the next day
> 3- PECAN PIE: I forgot to add the eggs to the pecan pie after I put it in the oven.  I pulled it out and scooped it out (braking the crush - oh well) and added the eggs and returned to oven, broken bottom (homemade) crush and all.  Both my pie crust came out UGLY!!  I am buying it next time
> 
> Everything else came out great without forgetting anything else (ingredient wise).  The homemade dough for the baked brie came out perfect wish I took a photo.  My homemade cranberry sauce with port came out great (fiance request that on Thanksgiving day so he had to go out and buy the C-berries and stir it for 25 minutes) Oh did I mentioned my gravy came out of a box from TJ?  I just added the basting I used on the turkey.  The turkey did not give any juice during the cooking so I had back up.



I forgot the eggs in my pumpkin pie, I had to dump the filling back in the bowl, add the eggs, make and roll out a new crust, but the pie was saved!


----------



## GotGarlic

bakechef said:


> I forgot the eggs in my pumpkin pie, I had to dump the filling back in the bowl, add the eggs, make and roll out a new crust, but the pie was saved!



Even an experienced baker has an OOPS once in a while!  Did I mention I overbaked my yeast rolls? For some reason, I set the timer for 30 minutes instead of 20. Still good but very brown and a bit dry. Nothing a little extra butter won't fix!


----------



## ModernCat

bakechef said:


> I forgot the eggs in my pumpkin pie, I had to dump the filling back in the bowl, add the eggs, make and roll out a new crust, but the pie was saved!



I think I would have rolled out another crust as I had enough to make another but it was the pecan pie and I don't eat pecan pie so I didn't mind if it looked bad lol but if it was my pumpkin pie, I would have taken the time to make another crust.


----------

